# Little Flo is home!!!!



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Wow what a fab day we've had!! Set off at the crack of dawn and arrived at Lucy's at 9 o'clock! (not eager were we?) Flo was packed and ready to leave! Goodbyes complete we started the journey home - a few naps a little play and lots of cuddles later we arrived (1 hour 40) . Out on the lawn and her first little wee! What a clever girl! All other wees and poos have been in the garden too!
She has eaten her lunch and tea had a little nap in her new basket and now is helping me on the laptop - she's very good at CLICKING ON THE CAPS LOCK!! 
We are hoping tonight is going to be just as stress free! Watch this space!!
Lots of photos coming very very soon!
Wendy and Computer Literate Little Flo xxXX


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw that's wonderful, get the pics up soon x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh how fantastic!! Welcome home little Flo! xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Welcome home Flo!!!  can't wait to see some pictures of her in her new home!!!

Simon and poppy


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Welcome to your new forever home Flo! Can't wait to see the photos. Clever girl doing her business outside. I used a whole kitchen roll on Rufus' first day home! He was piddling everywhere!

Hope tonight goes well for you too.

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

How lovely,welcome home little flo xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

At last Wendy .. she is such a clever girl, if you're tired tomorrow just let her post her own posts lol x


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Great idea Karen! I'll give it a go!!!Lol
Wendy and Little Fl23o (Flo wrote her name!!)


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Here are just a few photos from her first day so far:


CIMG2970 by Flo.Brooks, on Flickr


CIMG2981 by Flo.Brooks, on Flickr


CIMG2988 by Flo.Brooks, on Flickr



CIMG2935 by Flo.Brooks, on Flickr


CIMG2936 by Flo.Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhh I'm really not going to be able to cope with all these lovely puppy pics.... might have to have summer off


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Awww, she's darling! Congrats


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

she looks lovely and so chilled


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

what a pretty girl ............ hope you had a good nights sleep x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Flo is gorgeous


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

She is beautiful


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

ah, so cute and so chilled looking too.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
Yea she is so sweet! Such a gentle little lady! She had a few squeaks last night but not too bad! Lots of visitors today but she took it all in her stride! Little bit tired now and cuddled out! Still doing poos and wees in the garden clever girl!! Going to visit the vet tomorrow!
Yawn yawn from Wendy and sleepy Flo xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Only just seen your pictures of flo and they are lovely, she is a little stunner!!! 


Simon and Poppy


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Flo is beautiful, glad she has settled into her new home!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely photos of Flo looking very snuggly in her bed and loving her new home. We are picking up Flo's sister who we have named Biscuit on Friday so we will have to compare notes on their progress  Hope tonight goes equally well. Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous puppy Flo is Wendy, Looks just like our Poppy who we have brought home today.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Wow ! How exciting Karen, I hope biscuit settles in as well as Flo has! We met Biscuit when visiting Flo, she is lovely! Flo and her sister were together all the time! Yes we will compare notes! I must say I think Lucy has done a wonderful job with the puppies! Flo seems to have adjusted so well. Lots of visitors today and no problems at all - she cuddled and looked cute whenever expected. Also Flo has done most of her poos and wees in the garden! Look forward to hearing how Biscuit gets on!!
Wendy and Biscuit's sister Flo xx


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

Karen. Have just remembered we have a photograph of Flo and Biscuit!! They were 5 weeks old!
Wendy and Little Flo


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Wendy

Thanks so much for posting the photo of Biscuit and Flo - how cute that they were together all the time and has her paw around her sister in the picture  I think Biscuit will get lighter as her fur is paler at the roots (the opposite of mine which needs highlights redoing ).

Like you, we were so impressed and happy with the breeder. Lucy was fab, so knowledgeable and chilled out and all the dogs absolutely adored her. Biscuit and the last black puppy are both being collected on Friday so they will have each other for company this week. Best wishes, Karen x


----------

